# Absorbing; turned and carved hollow form



## SeanPEvans (Apr 4, 2020)

Absorbing; Blue Oak turned and carved hollow form with pure platinum leaf. 2.75” wide by 1.75” tall.

Reactions: EyeCandy! 9 | Way Cool 8


----------



## Tony (Apr 4, 2020)

Spectacular Sean!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## SeanPEvans (Apr 4, 2020)

Tony said:


> Spectacular Sean!!


Thank you Tony! It’s definitely a little different for me.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## barry richardson (Apr 4, 2020)

Awesome! looks like some very tedious work on that.... looks more like emerging than absorbing to me though

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## SeanPEvans (Apr 4, 2020)

barry richardson said:


> Awesome! looks like some very tedious work on that.... looks more like emerging than absorbing to me though


Thank you! And you may be right, hmm....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nature Man (Apr 4, 2020)

Pure artwork! Wonderful! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## trc65 (Apr 4, 2020)

Intriguing piece! I can image a dozen different stories explaining it. I love it!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## SeanPEvans (Apr 4, 2020)

Nature Man said:


> Pure artwork! Wonderful! Chuck


Thanks Chuck!


----------



## SeanPEvans (Apr 4, 2020)

trc65 said:


> Intriguing piece! I can image a dozen different stories explaining it. I love it!


Thank you! It’s funny, I wasn’t sold on it at first, but it is starting to grow on me.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## T. Ben (Apr 5, 2020)

Your work never disappoints,WOW!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## SeanPEvans (Apr 5, 2020)

T. Ben said:


> Your work never disappoints,WOW!!


Thank you, I really appreciate it


----------



## Barb (Apr 5, 2020)

That’s amazing!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## SeanPEvans (Apr 5, 2020)

Barb said:


> That’s amazing!


Thanks Barb!


----------



## David Hill (Apr 8, 2020)

Great piece----I'm awed----again!
Never know what you're going to show, really like it.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## SeanPEvans (Apr 8, 2020)

David Hill said:


> Great piece----I'm awed----again!
> Never know what you're going to show, rally like it.


Thank you David, much appreciated.


----------



## Tim Shettlesworth (Apr 11, 2020)

Wow, amazing piece. Hard to imagine hollowing from that little hole. Did you use a hand made tool?

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## SeanPEvans (Apr 11, 2020)

Tim Shettlesworth said:


> Wow, amazing piece. Hard to imagine hollowing from that little hole. Did you use a hand made tool?


Thank you. I use repurposed screwdrivers that are bent and sharpened

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tim Shettlesworth (Apr 11, 2020)

SeanPEvans said:


> Thank you. I use repurposed screwdrivers that are bent and sharpened
> 
> View attachment 184540


Cool, resourceful

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mlyle (Apr 11, 2020)

Very nice Sean!!!!! great job!!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mlyle (Apr 11, 2020)

So Sean

Where can one find Blue oak?????

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## SeanPEvans (Apr 11, 2020)

Mlyle said:


> So Sean
> 
> Where can one find Blue oak?????


Thank you! Blue Oak is found in California, but it’s pretty uncommon. It’s really quite beautiful stuff, as the heart/sap contrast is quite striking.

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 1


----------



## Mike Hill (Apr 13, 2020)

Very nice Sean!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## GeorgeS (Apr 14, 2020)

That is stunning!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

